# 3



## doobs (May 22, 2008)

Some recent stuff:
This is all pretty abstract, I guess.
Curious as to what the majority of you all here think about this weird style I've been interested in lately.


----------



## SBlanca (May 23, 2008)

yeah i like em, not too fond on the last two though, but in my eyes the others are great


----------



## doobs (May 23, 2008)

Hmm, thanks.

The last two are actually just wasted shots trying to advance film that I thought was already exposed to the light while loading, haha.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 23, 2008)

The 1st one is incredible- great shot.


----------



## Atreus (May 23, 2008)

i like the 3rd one. dont know why, but if i had to pick one, it'll be that one...


----------



## doobs (May 23, 2008)

Cool. Thanks for the feedback, guys.


----------



## KenCo (May 24, 2008)

First for me too, beautiful shot!


----------



## Sidewinder (May 24, 2008)

The first two shots are really beautiful, they have that dream-like feel and I wouldn't approach them differently. 

The third shot just doesn't do much for me, technically it is good, but at the end of the day it's just the end of some pole and a bit of dirt lying around it. It somehow doesn't speak to me.

Number four was probably an attempt to photograph the Capitol without running into one of the cliché perspectives, we've seen a million times. But it's out of focus and the whole thing is tilted to the left.
Sorry, but an unfocused tilted perspective is not the same as a creative new perspective.

Photos five and six...well...just blurred stuff! 

I hope I didn't sound too harsh and it helped a little.

Sebastian


----------



## christopher walrath (May 24, 2008)

I agree.  They are all nice but you coulda stopped at two.  Dude!  Doobs!  Dude!  Nice.


----------



## Alpha (May 25, 2008)

First shot is gorgeous. A toned print on Ektalure would rock your f-ing socks. PM me if you're curious-- I have more of it in 8x10 than I know what to do with. What's the neg size?


----------



## doobs (May 25, 2008)

Alpha said:


> First shot is gorgeous. A toned print on Ektalure would rock your f-ing socks. PM me if you're curious-- I have more of it in 8x10 than I know what to do with. What's the neg size?



120 -- 6x4.5
I am very much interested in some Ektalure.


----------



## Alpha (May 26, 2008)

So, am I sending you paper or are you sending me a neg?


----------



## Vaporous (May 26, 2008)

The first one is superb..........there's a feeling and story behind it, love the light. Well done:thumbup:


----------



## doobs (May 26, 2008)

Alpha said:


> So, am I sending you paper or are you sending me a neg?



Which ever you'd prefer


----------



## Alpha (May 26, 2008)

Well it's your shot. Your call.


----------



## doobs (May 26, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Well it's your shot. Your call.



 Neg'd probably be easier, I don't have any time to print in the near future.


----------



## GeorgiaOwl (May 26, 2008)

1 and 3 are really excellent. one looks like a dream, 3 makes me wonder where that is, what that pole is doing there, and what's going on outside the picture. 



nice work. very interesting


----------



## tranceplant (May 28, 2008)

I like abstract.  The last one is very good


----------

